# Garden Party



## oldhippy (Aug 15, 2016)

Bee's having a ball, in a yellow squash blossom



DSC_9014vvvv by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Rick50 (Aug 15, 2016)

Well done. You nailed the focus!


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 15, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Well done. You nailed the focus!


Thank you John,
Also a big thanks to Rick, I have been doing manual focus for a while, seems to work better


----------



## tenthumbs (Aug 16, 2016)

Great shot!


----------

